

Trade: IPHONE CODING for a ride in an ASTON MARTIN - raphaelschaad
https://plus.google.com/117350704933973086205/posts/7rsr8vp4DUw

======
andyjsong
Why doesn't he just rent the Aston with his own money that he earned as an iOS
dev for flipboard? Does he really need the attention?

------
Brajeshwar
On multiple occasions, my wife have caught me watching Videos of Aston Martin
Cars.

